# mexican sunflower



## NAC89 (Jun 1, 2016)

I've got quite a few of them in my garden, great for all kinds of bees and butterflies, but I've never seen a single honey bee on them.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I plant lots of them for the monarchs that I raise, and I've not seen one honeybee on them. Bumbles are all over them though.


----------



## soldier (Jul 30, 2014)

Tanks guys.


----------



## DG2015 (Mar 4, 2015)

I have some planted and the bees work it.


----------



## DG2015 (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

They grow wild on ditch banks here, never seen bees on them.


----------



## krisdanielsis (Mar 31, 2013)

A good source for sure.


----------

